# 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD



## Shantyboost (18. Dezember 2017)

*65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Hi Leute,

ich bin vor einem Monat bei meinen Eltern ausgezogen und hab festgestellt das mein TV fürs neue Wohnzimmer viel zu klein ist.
Ich sitze im günstigsten Winkel 3,5m von TV entfernt. Je nachdem wo ich auf dem Sofa oder im Sessel sitze, auch mehr. 
Der Fernseher wird hauptsächlich zum Zocken (PC via HDMI), als Second Screen (PC) und für Prime, YT, Netflix und Co. genutzt.

Der alte Fernseher ist mit 40 Zoll deutlich zu klein und daher suche ich jetzt einen neuen.
Ich denke ich brauche mindestens 65 Zoll bei diesem Sitzabstand. Preislich würde ich gerne unter 2000€ bleiben. 

Kann jemand was emfehlen ? Jetzt kaufen, nach den Feiertagen oder im neuen Jahr erst? Ist ein 65 Zoll Fernseher mit Top Technik besser als ein minimalistischer 75 Zoll?

Fragen über Fragen, ich kenne mich im TV Bereich überhaupt nicht aus und hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Edit: Da eine 5.1 Anlage für den Sound genutzt wird, ist die Qualität der Lautsprecher egal.


----------



## Darkscream (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Ich empfehle dir mal einen von denen 2.
Die LG Teile haben sehr geringe Inputlags, finde ich das wichtigste wenn viel gezockt wird.
Produktvergleich LG Electronics 65SJ8109, LG Electronics 65SJ8509 | Geizhals Deutschland

Zu den Lags: Best TVs & Monitors for Gaming: Input Lag Database
Deutsche Modellbezeichnungen sind leider abweichend.


----------



## Shantyboost (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Ok die sehen ganz gut aus, 100Hz ist ja ne feine Sache und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung. Lohnt sich da das warten auf einen besseren Preis nach den Feiertagen?


----------



## Darkscream (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Wenn ich mir die Preisentwicklung so anschaue könnten sie vielleicht wieder um ~100€ nachlassen.


----------



## Venom89 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> Ok die sehen ganz gut aus, 100Hz ist ja ne feine Sache und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung. Lohnt sich da das warten auf einen besseren Preis nach den Feiertagen?


Sei dir aber bewusst das der Input auf 60hz beschränkt ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shantyboost (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Ok woran sieht man das ?


----------



## blautemple (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Mehr kann HDMI 2.0 nicht


----------



## Shantyboost (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Super und dafür habe ich mir extra ein HDMI in die Wand gelegt.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Ein anderes Kabel würde dir da auch nicht helfen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ein anderes Kabel würde dir da auch nicht helfen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Wen er noch ein paar Monate warten würde (auf der CES dürften HDMI 2.1 Fernseher kommen) schon.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

TV-Tipps: Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Fernseher - CHIP


----------



## Venom89 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wen er noch ein paar Monate warten würde (auf der CES dürften HDMI 2.1 Fernseher kommen) schon.


Theoretisch ist so einiges möglich. Ich würde aber eher nicht davon ausgehen, dass mit hdmi 2.1 plötzlich 120hz in 4K möglich sind. 
Bei den TVs wird es wohl bei 60 bleiben.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shantyboost (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Kommt halt auf die Güte des Kabels an. Mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt, warten werde ich darauf aber nicht, da die TVs bei Neuerscheinung unbezahlbar sind im Vergleich zum aktuellen Angebot. Noch ein Jahr möchte ich mir nicht auf dem kleinen TV antun da meine Augen jetzt auch nicht die besten sind.

@N8Mensch2 Die Informationen hab ich durch Googlen auch bekommen. Bei mir entscheidet leider der Geldbeutel vor dem Sitzabstand. 75 Zoll wäre besser, ist aber bei den aktuellen Preisen unerreichbar.
Mein aktueller Favorit ist der Sony XE 90. MMn das beste was in 65 Zoll noch bezahlbar ist. Der gleiche TV ist in 75 Zoll direkt 1200€ teurer als in 65 Zoll und das ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist so einiges möglich. Ich würde aber eher nicht davon ausgehen, dass mit hdmi 2.1 plötzlich 120hz in 4K möglich sind.
> Bei den TVs wird es wohl bei 60 bleiben.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Es gibt doch bereits jetzt so einige 4k Fernseher die in Full-HD mehr als 60 Herz darstellen können.
Mit HDMI 2.1 müssten die das ganze dann auch in 4k schaffen (Die ganzen Sony TVs können 100 Herz z.B.).


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Leider nein. Es gibt extrem viele TVs die nur ein 50hz panel verbaut haben, auch bei Sony. Ich bin definitv gespannt. Hoffen wir mal das du recht hast 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Es gibt extrem viele TVs die nur ein 50hz panel verbaut haben, auch bei Sony. Ich bin definitv gespannt. Hoffen wir mal das du recht hast



Es kommt halt immer auf die Preisklasse an.
Im oberen Bereich können überraschend viele Panels mehr als 60 Herz (die LG OLED Panels z.B. oder auch die Samsung Quantum Dot VA Panels (QLED)).


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer auf die Preisklasse an.
> Im oberen Bereich können überraschend viele Panels mehr als 60 Herz (die LG OLED Panels z.B. oder auch die Samsung Quantum Dot VA Panels (QLED)).



Aber auch nicht mehr als 60hz in 4k 
120hz in 1080 p z.b bei LG


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht mehr als 60hz in 4k
> 120hz in 1080 p z.b bei LG



Es ging ja auch um die neuen (2018 erscheinenden) HDMI 2.1 TVs.
Da fällt das HDMI 2 Bottleneck weg und die Fernseher können ihre volle Bildwiederholrate in 4k fahren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Es ging ja auch um die neuen (2018 erscheinenden) HDMI 2.1 TVs.
> Da fällt das HDMI 2 Bottleneck weg und die Fernseher können ihre volle Bildwiederholrate in 4k fahren.



Na mal sehen ^^

Kann ich mir noch nicht so recht vorstellen....außerdem muss das ja auch befeuert werden.


Wenn ich in 5 Jahren zu ps5 und einem neuen 8k(?) tv greife, wäre mir eine hohe hz Zahl bei 4k tatsächlich wichtig......momentan macht das IMO aber alles noch nicht so recht Sinn.


----------



## Shantyboost (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

Bei Media Markt gibts im Moment eine Coupon Aktion. Ab einem Wert von 2000€ bekommt man einen 500€ Coupon. Lohnt es sich da zuzugreifen, oder lieber noch warten?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> 100Hz ist ja ne feine Sache



Beachte dass derzeit kein 4k Bildschirm mehr als 60Hz darstellen kann, egal was sonst noch so drauf steht. 
Höhere Bildraten werden nur durch errechnete Zwischenbilder erreicht, aber nicht durch das tatsächliche Eingangssignal.


----------



## Mottekus (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*

wie sind die LG OLED eigentlich zum spielen aufgestellt? Kann man die empfehlen?


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Mottekus schrieb:


> wie sind die LG OLED eigentlich zum spielen aufgestellt? Kann man die empfehlen?



Im Game Mode niedriger Inputlag (ca. 21 ms), Bild Top, in FHD bis 120 Hz, 4K 60 Hz.
Einbrennproblematik theoretisch vorhanden (bei festen HUD), wenn man aber verschiedensten content abspielt (verschiedene Spiele, Filme, TV) wohl vernachlässigbar.

OLED zum Spielen --> kann man machen.


----------



## Atent123 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 65 oder 75 Zoll für Gaming und VOD*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Beachte dass derzeit kein 4k Bildschirm mehr als 60Hz darstellen kann, egal was sonst noch so drauf steht.
> Höhere Bildraten werden nur durch errechnete Zwischenbilder erreicht, aber nicht durch das tatsächliche Eingangssignal.



Stimmt so nicht ganz.
Die meisten Hochwertigen 4k Fernseher Panels können nativ mehr als 60 Herz.
Das Problem ist HDMI 2.0 was nicht mehr als 4k 60 Herz kann.


----------

